# Diro's Lawn Journal



## dirosden (4 mo ago)

Location: Chapel Hill, NC

Grass: 

2800 Sq Feet Total
Front 1400 (Bermuda Sod)

Back 1400 (Bermuda Sod)


Mower: 

Greenworks 40V 20"

Fertilizers:

PGF Complete 16-4-8 with 7% Humic - Applied on 27th August

PGF Balanced 10-10-10 with Micronutrients and 2% Iron - Applied on 28th August

Urea 46-0-0 - 0.625 Lbs with 1.5 Oz SLS Liquid Iron per 1K - Foliar Spray Applied on 3rd September

Fungicides:

Scotts Disease EX - Applied on 3rd September

Herbicides: 

Tenacity - Applied on 6th August and 27th August

Pre-emergent:

Barricade Granular - Applied on 27th August

Misc:

Humichar Organic Soil Amendment - Applied on 27th August

Nutralime Pelletized Limestone - Applied on 27th August

Dirt Booster Soil Amendment - Not applied yet

Goals:

Bring back Bermuda to life - Currently feels like healthy weeds looked better than unhealthy grass

Decent usable lawn

Sand Levelling to remove ankle twisters


----------

